# Where to find a metered dropper?



## J.thom (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, what research sites carry a metered dropper for CLEN? And do you think a local CVS or walmart would carry a metered dropper?

Thanks


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

It's called an oral syringe bro. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## J.thom (Jul 29, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> It's called an oral syringe bro.
> 
> Sent from my Android device



that's a good place where to find it!

ha ha, I already found it via online.

/thread


----------



## toothache (Jul 29, 2011)

cem products carries everything you need for your research


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I know CEM's got 'em and any local pharmacy will probably just give you a few if you ask. CVS hooked me up with a handful one time.


----------

